# Please help me pick my Standard Poodle:-}



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

No matter how hard I try, I can not open any of the pics other than the ones of the puppies as babies. Everytime I go to open the ones of them as older pups, it reverts the the baby pup pics.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

ditto


----------



## MyDogElwyn (Nov 27, 2010)

If you are looking for a show prospect especially - I wonder why the breeder isn't making the choice? Although, I could see a breeder allowing maybe a choice between two, sometimes its a toss up?

Have you seen the dog in person? You definitely need to see the dog in person, and if this is your first show prospect, definitely take a long an experienced mentor if you can, they can help you feel out what is good. What are you looking for specifically? Many times people have preferences - things that MUST be right (i.e., nice heads, good movement, tail set I personally have been noticing I am really picky about feet on top of those other I just mentioned) Obviously structure and loin, neck, etc are very important too! Really - you want a "perfect" dog, but whats the must haves and the workable things for you?

In the end, really only very experienced breeders and handlers can truly help decipher, its hard to tell when they are young to an untrained eye, so its good to have them with you when youre picking your puppy (and once again, picking should mean something a little different with a good breeder - as in, maybe picking with HEAVY guidance)!

Good luck!


----------



## savedoggies (May 23, 2011)

*Oky, I think I got the pic(k)s up correctly*

I had to delete the little pup pics album, why, I do not know, but the pics are up correctly. I am getting a choice between two from the breeder, and I meet them on Friday. I know what we are looking for, and a show prospect is tops, but, if something goes haywire, I wouldn't mind showing AKC agility. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Cute

Did your breeder have them evaluated? I agree your breeder should choose. They are not stacked so I am not sure you will get the feedback you need from these pictures.


----------



## MyDogElwyn (Nov 27, 2010)

You might want to study the breed standard with great detail and look at pictures of great dogs.

That's great you know what you are looking for, it might help if you tell the members of the board what your specifics are, maybe they can share tips or photos.

Dont forget about the "body feeling stuff" - the breed standard talks a lot about this, and the breeder can guide you through the process and tell you who has better what, where.

Performance can change your decision too - good structure in terms of the total dog, a good, stable, nice rear end, etc are all important for an agility dog. Performance prospects you do not have to worry so much about "the pretty things". VIP website has some information on choosing a poodle for field work. 

Also, are you going to be showing your dog or will you be working with a handler? 

You can also ask, many breeders have their other breeder/handler friends come and evaluate dogs - maybe you could ask if your breeder has had anyone do that and talk to them. Second opinions/another set of eyes are great!


----------



## savedoggies (May 23, 2011)

*What I would like*

I am not quite there with the appropriate verbage, but what I am looking for is: Personality, That "Spark," Full Chest, great rear end, sturdy legs, GREAT teeth, and Squareness. I tend to like the more solid, forward poodles. I have even been studying the skeletal structure of the poodle, and I am just a bit concerned I will go for a poodle that looks like a worker. I do love the "pretty" ones, but my eye catches on the broader poodles. I have someone going with me to pick, and I will take pictures on Friday, and post. I will stack the pups, and give the breeder my decision first thing Saturday morning, unless I just fall in love right then! (Another thing I am concerned with) I DO want to show.


----------



## savedoggies (May 23, 2011)

I will be showing myself.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I could see your picture now.  You can't tell much from them other than 'cute puppies'. LOL. The one on the right seems to have a better expression, his eyes are nice, but he seems lippy, but it could be because he is such a little baby! I look forward to seeing your pictures of them stacked. I must say, though, it is so hard to choose 'the best puppy' when they are so young. They change so much in the first 6 months! It is easier to go for that certain spark, which can make even a so-so puppy stand out. A perfect conformation poodle without a poodle sparkle is less desireable to me than one that has a slight flaw, yet oozes poodlyness. Personality counts as much as looks to me. 

For example, when I chose my puppy I had a choice of four puppies. My puppy pranced around beautifully, came right up to me, climbed in my lap, was quite busy investigating and playing with dust balls and generally forced herself upon me. One or two of the other puppies seemed a little bit dull in comparison. She just oozed poodlyness. It came down to two puppies for me then. A nice black one and her (cream). Her expression totally won me over- a certain eye sparkle. The other puppy was very nice, too. I had the breeder stack the two puppies and we discussed the difference in the heads, etcetera. Since my puppy is a dark cream (not a light cream), she wasn't billed as a show puppy because the breeder concentrates on outstanding blacks, but she had the best structure of all four of them to me. Since I wasn't interested in AKC showing because of handlers and those crazy coats, the color didn't seem as imperitive. I was thinking UKC shows, where color in poodles is more accepted and I could show myself. I used to do AKC shows with boxers and I just couldn't stomach the politics of poodle showing, yet I love poodles and liked showing. If I had wanted to do AKC shows, I would have gone with a different breeder even for various reasons! 

Picking a show prospect AND a family member should be as much about personality as about looks because more often than not the show prospect doesn't work out and you have a family friend for over 10 years instead. A preformance poodle needs lots of energy so the sparkly puppy is better. Conformation puppies often grow too big or too small, their feet move, etcetera. A preformance poodle can be stockier than a purely conformation poodle. Hopefully, one of these puppies will sing to your heart the way mine did. 

Being able to choose between puppies is SO FUN! First you choose the breeder, which is a chore in itself. Then you choose the puppy. Then you wait! Oy. It is so much harder than just going to the pound and grabbing a baby. 

I look forward to seeing your pics on Friday!


----------



## savedoggies (May 23, 2011)

*AKC vs UKC etc*

I have thought about UKC if I want to show also, but I really am not upset if I get an Agility dog. I am about the spark, and having shown horses for equitation, conformation, hunters, and Jumpers, I know I could have a performance animal instead of conformation. Every critter has it's job. It would be nice to have a great all-around prospect, but I will make the best of of whatever path we are meant to walk on. I showed a Mule in Hunter classes as a teenager! I agree with your preference, I also think the other pup's ears are a bit high, and have been told so.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I, too, am surprised that your chosen breeder did not tell you which of these two pups is a show prospect. Normally, a breeder has their litter evaluated and does the matching of the prospective owners to the puppies. I am also surprised that they are both dirty in the photos. I am assuming that the breeder sent these photos to you? 

I know puppies get dirty, but as a breeder, I would never send photos to a prospective buyer or have them take photos of a show quality puppy of mine until the puppy(ies) were groomed. I wouldn't send a photo of any of my puppies to a prospective buyer without grooming them first. So, for me, that is a concern.

Are these boys blue? I am asking because in AKC, that color is harder to finish and you said you are going to owner show. It might take you quite a while to finish your dog.

I believe, from the only photos you have of them, that the one on the left has the better head. It is almost impossible to say anything else just from the photos you were sent. In any case, there is only so much you can tell about a puppy in a photo. The best thing is for an experienced person to get their hands on them. It is good that you are taking an experienced person with you. I hope that person can evaluate your choices and be able to tell you where their strengths and weaknesses are.

You have more leeway in a dog that you want to use for performance. It is actually better if they have a slightly lower tail set among other things. This helps them with their balance as they work.

Are you looking for a full registration for breeding in the future? If so, it is even more important that you do your homework. You want to make sure that both parents have been fully health tested and have passed their OFA hips or Pennhip test. You will want to see both parents as this will be an indicator as to what you may expect to pass on to any offspring later on. It is even better if you can see the grandparents and siblings of the parents. 

Did the breeder provide you with the dam's and sire's pedigrees so that you know what is behind your dog? If not, ask for it.

If these puppies don't turn out to be what you are looking for, don't think twice about walking away and looking around until you find the right fit for you. You will have this dog for many years and you want to be happy with your choice. Hope all goes well for you on Friday. _


----------



## savedoggies (May 23, 2011)

He picked me, pictures are up!


----------

